# Paring Warts



## kcaskey03 (Jan 10, 2012)

I have a question about paring warts. I've read other posts about destruction of lesions/warts etc, but paring of warts confuses me.  My doctor has pared down 5 warts of a patients foot, no cryo was done. Then she suggested using an OTC tx with duct tape. So only the paring was done in the office.... since warts weren't destroyed... can i use the 11057 paring of more than 4 lesions? Does warts fall in that category, or do I use an E&M code and no procedure code?

Thanks for any guidance....


----------



## BABS37 (Jan 10, 2012)

I agree with you- no destruction was done so I would use 11057 but I can't find any documentation other than these page that talks about warts with foot care and that cpt code. Also found this, which tells me you can code just paring. 

"Example II: You have a patient with a plantar wart that you first pare and then freeze. You cannot bill both paring (CPT Code 11055) and then destruction of benign lesion (CPT Code 17110). You should only bill the most comprehensive component of the treatment, which is the cryosurgery of the benign lesion in this case (CPT Code 17110)."- I take it as you could use pairing since they were going to use 11055 originally had the destruction not been done. I'm curious to see what everyone else thanks  

http://www.podiatry.com/images/eZines/PracticePerfect/185/RoutineFootCareCPTcodes.pdf


----------

